# Special ammo



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

The world champions did it already!

Tobias, holding the the official title for the most powerfull slingshot shot:






Joerg Sprave, holding the inofficial title for the most powerfull slingshot shot,
(and most ingenious slingshot builder):

m.youtube.com/watch?v=xV8OARod4GA

What's about you, share your experiance, be it tungsten carbide, antimone lead, or for the wealthy, platininium

Here the source where Tobse got it from:

kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/Kugeln/Hartmetalllkugeln


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Just remember. Even a .25 acp Derringer is more powerful and dangerous than the strongest slingshot in the world shooting the most dense ammo you can get at a skull. Verified by expert untested opinion.

/sarcasm off

Cool video.

I'd like to see what Joerg or Hayes could do with some of that ammo in 15mm or 20mm with the absolute maximum velocity they could acheive.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't understand this desire for as much power and biggest ammo possible. The slingshot is ok for some small game and would be almost useless for self defense. Most self defense shootings are less than 21 feet away. In all my firearms training classes they proved that with a holstered pistol you couldn't get it out fast enough to stop a person with a knife from stabbing you from that distance. Do you think you'll have time to grab your slingshot put a ball in the pouch and aim ? Slingshots are good for target shooting and some small game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I don't understand this desire for as much power and biggest ammo possible. The slingshot is ok for some small game and would be almost useless for self defense. Most self defense shootings are less than 21 feet away. In all my firearms training classes they proved that with a holstered pistol you couldn't get it out fast enough to stop a person with a knife from stabbing you from that distance. Do you think you'll have time to grab your slingshot put a ball in the pouch and aim ? Slingshots are good for target shooting and some small game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been shooting firearms since I was 7. No one thinks a slingshot is a replacement for a gun as a personal or home defense weapon. This is about pushing boundaries and seing what can be done. heck, most of the guns people have are overkill or never get shot.

I own a Tomahawk and when something goes "bump in the night" that's usually what I grab.

You don't understand the obsession with seeing what is possible? I'm not being hostile. That's a genuine question.

Edit: And actually I can think of situations, like a theater shooting, where putting a 1/2" ball of steel through a guys face before I tackle him would be a nice option to have. If I could ever be half as fast as PFShooter these sorts of things would be quite reasonable.

Also, someone says a slingshot is not a viable weapon IN CERTAIN SITUATIONS is also saying the same thing about the sling, one of the most widely used weapons in history.

While it may not be viable as a "one shot one kill" weapon in all but the most extreme examples, it could certainly be used to distract or disable by someone with the presence of mind to do so.

I live in one of the most violent cities in the "civilized" world and I can think of situations in my own life where having a slingshot would have been better than nothing.

But again, this is more about basic human curiosity than anything.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been a competitive shooter for 30 years. I've seen guys shoot the hottest loads possible for 44 mag. and other calibers . They couldn't hit anything but it was powerful and made a lot of noise. Power means nothing if you can't hit what your aiming at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I've been a competitive shooter for 30 years. I've seen guys shoot the hottest loads possible for 44 mag. and other calibers . They couldn't hit anything but it was powerful and made a lot of noise. Power means nothing if you can't hit what your aiming at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree. Right now 1/2" is the biggest I can shoot with accuracy and decent velocity. But if my carpal tunnel doesn't hold me back I estimate I should be able to shoot 3/4" at hunting speeds in about a year.

If I'm gonna hunt with my slingshot I want to use overkill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I don't understand this desire for as much power and biggest ammo possible. The slingshot is ok for some small game and would be almost useless for self defense. Most self defense shootings are less than 21 feet away. In all my firearms training classes they proved that with a holstered pistol you couldn't get it out fast enough to stop a person with a knife from stabbing you from that distance. Do you think you'll have time to grab your slingshot put a ball in the pouch and aim ? Slingshots are good for target shooting and some small game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 pfshooter would disagree lol


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I've been a competitive shooter for 30 years. I've seen guys shoot the hottest loads possible for 44 mag. and other calibers . They couldn't hit anything but it was powerful and made a lot of noise. Power means nothing if you can't hit what your aiming at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I envy your pistol time. I'm a "gnats wings" shooter with a rifle, but barely passable with a pistol. I shot 249 out of 250 with the m16 3 of the 5 qualifications I did while I was in. But I never did any competition.

Again I agree with you about accuraccy. And also most people don't know crap about ammo. I couldn't tell you how many times I have been handed a "home defense" pistol only to find ball range ammo in the clip.

Anyway. I doubt we disagree that much on this sort of thing when it comes down to it. And it's healthy to disagree a little bit.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this desire for as much power and biggest ammo possible. The slingshot is ok for some small game and would be almost useless for self defense. Most self defense shootings are less than 21 feet away. In all my firearms training classes they proved that with a holstered pistol you couldn't get it out fast enough to stop a person with a knife from stabbing you from that distance. Do you think you'll have time to grab your slingshot put a ball in the pouch and aim ? Slingshots are good for target shooting and some small game.
> ...


Yea. But to be fair he is on the far extreme of fast shooters. He may be even better than Rufus Hussey in his own right.

I do have a pocket dedicated to my PFS though or pocket slingshot and another to ammo. I carry a slingshot of some sort everywhere it's allowed by law. Typically it's banded heavy enough to launch 1/2" steel @ 200+ fps. I carry a mix of 3/8ths and 1/2" on a magnet in my back pocket.

It takes me probably 10 seconds to pull it out and fire. But usually confrontations don't begin out of nowhere.

Again, in most situations I wouldn't use it for self defense, I usually carry it just to plink. But there are extreme situations where I could see it being better than nothing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pult421 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this desire for as much power and biggest ammo possible. The slingshot is ok for some small game and would be almost useless for self defense. Most self defense shootings are less than 21 feet away. In all my firearms training classes they proved that with a holstered pistol you couldn't get it out fast enough to stop a person with a knife from stabbing you from that distance. Do you think you'll have time to grab your slingshot put a ball in the pouch and aim ? Slingshots are good for target shooting and some small game.
> ...


Even he would get his a$$ tackled or drop kicked to the ground


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Imperial said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


.... yeaaaa.. he doesnt only fast draw slingshots. Hes a shooter.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Imperial said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Perhaps. But the violence I have been through involved more lead up than turning a corner and a guy charging at me with a Rambo knife.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

[/quote].... yeaaaa.. he doesnt only fast draw slingshots. Hes a shooter.[/quote]

Everyone I know "offline" with a slingshot, including myself, has at least one firearm.

And call me a sissy, but getting one of my eyes put out and a few teeth knocked down my throat by big ass marbles might make me think about what I'm doing.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok how did a slingshot power topic turn into a violent attacking people with slingshot and guns thred. If you need a weapon to go one on one with another man you are a puss. If you are being attacked with a weapon then that might be different( but this isn't the thred for that discussion). Get back on topic of power and slingshots.

just my :twocents:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here we go again . :slap:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I will follow any policy that the forum mods deem appropriate.

But I doubt regulators trying to ban things are gonna be like "oh, guys on this forum say slingshots aren't real weapons, so it's cool."

I do agree that this whole thing was off topic.


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I've been a competitive shooter for 30 years. I've seen guys shoot the hottest loads possible for 44 mag. and other calibers . They couldn't hit anything but it was powerful and made a lot of noise. Power means nothing if you can't hit what your aiming at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found the .44mag and .454 casull to be extremely accurate rounds out to 200yards. While the .475 linebaugh to be almost as good. 
Now if your not accustomed to shooting something in that power range your not going to fair well.
Same goes for the big ss that I also shoot occasionally. 
Good to see people pushing the envelope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

lead__belly said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a competitive shooter for 30 years. I've seen guys shoot the hottest loads possible for 44 mag. and other calibers . They couldn't hit anything but it was powerful and made a lot of noise. Power means nothing if you can't hit what your aiming at.
> ...


I agree. And that brings the thread back where it should be. About guys doing cool things with slingshots because they can and it's fun.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

So do I , but I've seen people at the range that their first gun is a 45 auto or 44 mag and their flinch is so bad they never learn to shoot well. So power means nothing if you can't hit your target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cjw said:


> So do I , but I've seen people at the range that their first gun is a 45 auto or 44 mag and their flinch is so bad they never learn to shoot well. So power means nothing if you can't hit your target.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. I can shoot a 12 Guage with one hand if I'm showing off. But I started shooting one with proper form 30 years ago


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> So do I , but I've seen people at the range that their first gun is a 45 auto or 44 mag and their flinch is so bad they never learn to shoot well. So power means nothing if you can't hit your target.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's like using a slingshot that over powers the ammo being used, therefore you get a bunch of hand slaps, pimped slapped by a slingshot ????


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

From now on, when this topic comes up, every year it seems, I'm going to start answering with- "prove it with a video" 
And no cheating. Face to face. Slingshot and ammo in different pockets assailant 20 feet away, count to three and GO!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Imperial said:


> From now on, when this topic comes up, every year it seems, I'm going to start answering with- "prove it with a video"
> And no cheating. Face to face. Slingshot and ammo in different pockets assailant 20 feet away, count to three and GO!


I don't think anyone claims they can do that. Again, the claim I was making is that it COULD be used IF YOU HAVE NOTHING ELSE in EXTREME CIRCUMSTANCES.

I would ideally have my tomahawk in the 30 foot knife situation.

Anyway. We should stick to the topic.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The off topic was discussed here and was locked . It's an entertaining read . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7906-slingshot-as-a-defensive-weapon/


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

treefork said:


> The off topic was discussed here and was locked . It's an entertaining read . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7906-slingshot-as-a-defensive-weapon/


Thanks. And sorry everyone. I didn't start the off topic subject but I did keep it going.

Anyway. Again, I would like to see one of the monsters like Joerg use 15mm tungsten on something with one of his crazy slingshots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Dear community, (I am late, sorry..)

I would like you to remind you my final statement of 'The quest of A-Ping for Slingshot power':

(...Use this (a) slingshot with caution, respect, be a responsible and descent shooter,
never harm other people!...)

But also keep in mind that proactive self-censorship and obey has its own
dangers... for freedom!

Back to the topic I am curious about these lead cubes, which Charles likes so much.
- prefered target?
- precision? 
- speed?
- penetration?

A-Ping


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

aiping said:


> Dear community, (I am late, sorry..)
> 
> I would like you to remind you my final statement of 'The quest of A-Ping for Slingshot power':
> 
> ...


Well this isn't really a free speech zone. It's a private forum. I understand the motives behind it.

But above all we were off topic. I would like to see what tungsten wad cutters could do. Or tungsten cubes with the sharpened corners. This envelope has lots of pushing available.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Interesting read. I read a thread, forget where on what forum..someone's woman had the unfortunate experience of someone suspicious following her. As the story went, she had a slingshot on her person, loaded it and pulled the bands back aiming at the guy's face and evidently he was so surprised he backed off and no incident happened after that. She didn't have to shoot him.

It takes the average person a while to put the slingshot in hand, the other hand getting the ammo and pouching it then pulling and shooting...and hopefully hitting the intended target. There are amazing fast draw sling shoteers on video...truly amazing, but that's the end of the bell curve..most of us would be too fumble fingers to get off a well hit shot in only about three seconds.

I carry two metal collapsing batons tucked into my belt, flashing those, flipping them to extend them, it sounds fierce and metallic, then posing in my Kendo stance...I did this once in my life and the suspect literally stopped and backed up. No incident...both of us went on with no contact.

Carrying a stout cane you made yourself out of at least 1 1/2 inch hard wood, about the length of a baseball bat, is a Willey Mays way to protecting oneself given the assailant has no gun. Getting slapped upside the chops with that sort of cane once or twice incl the noggin, dispatches the fella instantly in a one two move. Always move twice to three times in rapid succession.

I would rather use a cane than a slingshot personally for street defense..for home defense I've got firepower.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Interesting read. I read a thread, forget where on what forum..someone's woman had the unfortunate experience of someone suspicious following her. As the story went, she had a slingshot on her person, loaded it and pulled the bands back aiming at the guy's face and evidently he was so surprised he backed off and no incident happened after that. She didn't have to shoot him.
> 
> It takes the average person a while to put the slingshot in hand, the other hand getting the ammo and pouching it then pulling and shooting...and hopefully hitting the intended target. There are amazing fast draw sling shoteers on video...truly amazing, but that's the end of the bell curve..most of us would be too fumble fingers to get off a well hit shot in only about three seconds.
> 
> ...


Chuck I know you know what you are doing. But for most people they are safer jabbing with a cane instead of swinging it. Less likely to have it pulled away.

Anyway. I have been in more than my share of violence. I won't be specific because generally "those who talk shite don't do shite," as the saying goes.

For most people in most situations running away would be a better option. Or using something else. But, in certain situations, such as you described, it can be viable.

The slingshot is a more accurate sling that shoots a smaller projectile at faster velocity. But I think one can reach the same energy levels as a sling. And I don't think anyone would say a sling wasn't a viable weapon. At least for harassment and distraction.

Anyway. Does anyone know how hard this tungsten is to work with? And how much it costs? I know there was a thread about that. But I don't think it's inappropriate to repeat that info here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Only tungsten I've ever been around is the tungsten rods for tig welding


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

fascinating...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Regular tungsten isn't so hard to work with, comparable to regular carbon steel. Tungsten CARBIDE is the stuff they make super hard specialty ball bearings and still bits from. It is incredibly hard and requires specialist tooling.

Both are however ridiculously expensive. As in multiple dollars PER ROUND for slingshot ammo. Fun to occasionally use for testing and setting records, but unless you're Bill Gates.... I wouldn't go for it as regular plinking ammo.

I myself have moved away from the quest for ultimate power I was somewhat obsessed with at the start of my slingshot revival, when I may have watched one too many Joerg Sprave videos. Nowadays I shoot anything ranging from dry beans upto 14mm lead, but mostly the lighter stuff.

Cheaper, way easier to pull back and aim, and since I don't look (or train, looking like that requires a lot of hard work and I suspect some steroids) like Joerg... my accuracy is also a lot better with the light to medium weight stuff.

Cool to see some guys pushing the envelope of what's considered possible, but since I don't have the funds for tungsten ammo and super tapered high power band sets that only last a couple of shots, I will remain seated and enjoy the show rather than participate in it.

Carry on gentlemen and don't forget to enjoy yourselves.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> Regular tungsten isn't so hard to work with, comparable to regular carbon steel. Tungsten CARBIDE is the stuff they make super hard specialty ball bearings and still bits from. It is incredibly hard and requires specialist tooling.
> 
> Both are however ridiculously expensive. As in multiple dollars PER ROUND for slingshot ammo. Fun to occasionally use for testing and setting records, but unless you're Bill Gates.... I wouldn't go for it as regular plinking ammo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for info.

One point of contention. I don't think Joerg does roids. I have the same body type as him except I'm only 5'8". We are both really strong and put on muscle mass really easy. I was benching 410 within a year of my first serious workout.

Back when I worked out regularly I was accused of juicing all the time. Only problem is both Joerg and I put on fat as easily as we do muscle. I eat less than any guy I know and need to lose 80 lbs. But I can still do 20 push-ups at 290.

Just my 2 cents as someone in the same boat as him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

This whole 3 second/ 30 foot thing is pretty silly now that I've thought about it.

I've actually been in life or death situations. I have a three inch knife scar.

If we are talking about someone with a weapon they already have drawn attacking you with no lead up you could say almost ANYTHING is useless.

Other than a knife or baton etc. you have on your belt you could say nothing is viable by those standards.

Anyway. I know it's off topic again. But I just had to get that out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

@Viper

thanks for your very kind and professional answer.
About pushing the envelope, yes that was and is my intention.

But the oval fork cone supports ANY bandwidth at any position.
I just tried it out, 2cm, no taper, over the top, outside, inside, anything
goes So you can call it also an universal band fork.

Thanks again for your kindness,

A-Ping


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Regular tungsten isn't so hard to work with, comparable to regular carbon steel. Tungsten CARBIDE is the stuff they make super hard specialty ball bearings and still bits from. It is incredibly hard and requires specialist tooling.
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean to come off in a condescending or accusing manner. It's just that I have some friends that are pretty serious about their training, the father of one of my ex girlfriends was a gym owner, and I recently saw a TV program on steroid use... All of them told me, you can only get so far without steroids, you hit a ceiling at some point where you can only continue growing if you start doing roids. 
For most guys, that ceiling lies well below the mass and figure Joerg has managed to accomplish but I will take your word for it that some guys can get that far without juicing. 
As for me... I'm rather lazy, and my shoulder joints don't take kindly to high stain repetitive movements so I will likely never find out for myself and thus I can only say what I've read and heard and won't be able to offer first hand expertise on the subject.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

I try to bring it on topic:

Shooting steroids

#%*&$& !!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


Oh yea. I get it. I had a buddy who juiced and got HUGE in one year I spent away from him.

The thing is, with me and Joerg's genetics, we can get big but we can never get lean.

In my prime I was benching over 410 (that was max, not workout weight, I always preferred 120lb+ dumbells in each hand for that). I could do dips and pull ups with 90 lbs strapped on a belt. I was running a 6 minute mile. I ran 8 miles a day. AND I did all the normal Marine Corps PT. I drank protein shakes and watched my diet. I had that second bump on my biceps, I had lats that looked like I could fly...

And I still couldn't see a single ab and I was put on weight control by my Company Commander. Who I could literally have lifted with one hand and beat to death with the other. He was a dumpy chubby pudgy little troll who looked terrible in uniform.

And I wasn't offended by what you said at all. Just explaining that what Joerg has is both a blessing and a curse.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

